# It's not that easy when it comes to foundation!



## snowkei (Dec 2, 2008)

hello ladies, today I did this makeover for my best friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In order to be a pro, I keep practicing my makeup skills recently!!

share my work with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before (only apply NARS primer)





after foundation





eye makeup





and whole face





what I use
*[face & cheek]*
NARS makeup primer w/ SPF
MUFE face&body liquid makeup #20 & 34
MUFE liquid lift foundation #10
Chanel loose powder #30
MAC loose powder #NC30
MAC blush #pleasantry
MAC MSF #dark

*[eye & brow]*
UDPP
MUFE e/l #1L
MAC e/s #freshwater
Beautymaker mascara
Elixir brow pencil #br751
MAC e/s #concrete

*[lip]*
Maquillage l/s #rd226
Revlon l/g #080


----------



## ilovegreen (Dec 2, 2008)

Pretty look and love the brows !


----------



## mamadiaspora (Dec 2, 2008)

your friend's really pretty. great job!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 2, 2008)

you mean... you're not a pro already???


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 2, 2008)

you did a fabulous job- your friend looks beautiful!


----------



## franimal (Dec 2, 2008)

Very simple and pretty!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 2, 2008)

Flawless transformation!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 2, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Remarkable!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 2, 2008)

very pretty! love the eyes and brows

transform ME! please! LOL


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice....you did a great job with the foundation


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazing!!!
Luv the flawless skin
<~~~ running to sephora to check out the MUFE foundation
BTW, your friend is beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you mean... you're not a pro already???_

 
Im a makeup artist already, but I think I still have lots of space to improve


----------



## snowkei (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## aziajs (Dec 3, 2008)

You made her skin look flawless!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW That is awesome work.. My skin is crappy thanks to acne grrr but this fotd is truly inspiring.. I need to get some good foundation .. thanks for this fotd


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 3, 2008)

You did a great job achieving a natural look


----------



## banjobama (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome job! She doesn't even look like she's wearing foundation in the last picture.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 3, 2008)

Great job! Such a difference.


----------



## Saints (Dec 3, 2008)

You did a great job


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 3, 2008)

You did a great job!!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 3, 2008)

Excellent work!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 3, 2008)

That looks gorgeous!


----------



## pangie (Dec 3, 2008)

nice and simple look...very beautiful


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty look


----------



## Jot (Dec 4, 2008)

beautiful. such a simple yet effective transformation


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

i love how once you did her eyes, it opened them right up.  very simple and pretty.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice I love it!! Simple and clean but sooo pretty


----------



## The_N (Dec 5, 2008)

you did a great job! she looks amazing! this can be a everday makeup look. simple, nice, and natural. =p


----------



## icesng (Dec 5, 2008)

Love the flawless skin! Now i need to check out MUFE foundation


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 5, 2008)

very very nice job. u made the skin flawless!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 5, 2008)

she looks gorgeous. i love it. i wished i looked like that! lol make me over, please?


----------



## Esperansa_b (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG you're awesome- great job!
Good to see you again and thanks for sharing!


----------



## jkwc (Dec 5, 2008)

I always love your looks, they are so clean and nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see that you use liquid foundation a lot (either on yourself or on your friends).  Would you recommend it on people who have oily skin?


----------



## Rennah (Dec 5, 2008)

Her eyebrows look great!


----------



## christineeee_ (Dec 6, 2008)

wow, u did a good job


----------



## JCBean (Dec 6, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

great job!! u can work on me!


----------



## sincola (Dec 7, 2008)

Great job! And your friend is very pretty!!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 7, 2008)

wow.. you are truly inspirational snowkei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the brows on this especially.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful


----------

